

Lumia 920 and Lumia 820 With Windows Phone 8 - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/09/05/nokia-lumia

======
co_pl_te
Really love what Nokia has done with the Lumia line. Definitely the best
handsets running Windows Phone, and if I weren't so enchanted by Apple's
walled garden, I'd probably consider it over the next iPhone.

The Lumia 920 is the uniPhone in all the right ways. Reminds me very much of
what Palm tried to do with webOS and the Pre — Microsoft and Nokia are just in
a better position all around to pull it off.

Having said that, very much bummed by an announcement of what seems like a
great product that doesn't include pricing and/or ship dates. As to why they
were announced before the new iPhone, it seems obvious to me that if they
aren't ready to ship, you'd at least want some mindshare to stem the tide of
the looming iPhone launch. I bet at least some people will wait to upgrade.

